# split a guided trip on Lake Calcasieu



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a trip booked with Jared Adams April 18th and one of our group just backed out. Needing one person to split the trip. If you're in Houston, you're welcome to ride down there with my wife and I. We'll be staying in Sulpher the night before and driving back after fishing the 18th.
If you've not fished with Jared before, he regularly puts people on Louisiana limits of fish. PM me.


----------



## grump (Feb 21, 2013)

I would be interested. Just you and your wife?


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

grump said:


> I would be interested. Just you and your wife?


yes, just me and the wife. Split guide fee plus tip. PM me your information


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Bueller?


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

No takers?


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

spot filled


----------

